# Big fun on little stream



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I finally have the password problem resolved so hopefully I can contribute a little more. Here goes.
I'll apologize in advance for no pics. After sending my phone to a watery grave earlier this year I have been careful to leave it in the truck as of late. With this stream and the beauty of the fish I really wish I hadn't. 
For several years I have hunted along a little mountain stream above my home. I see the most beautiful little brookies every time I'm there. On occasion during the heat of the day I'll take a break from hunting and gather a few grasshoppers and toss them into the pools to watch the fish take them. For years I've thought I should try fishing for them to see if their bellies are as orange as they look in the water. This week I've been working in the area so yesterday I took the opportunity after work to give it a go. The stream is 3 foot across in the widest areas, so stealth is a must. After blowing out a couple of runs I finally got into rhythm and landed a couple of nice casts with a tan caddis. The fish would run out just as the fly hit the water and just crush it. It was sooo much fun watching it happen. They averaged about 9" with the best around 13" but what fun. I've certainly caught bigger fish but not sure they were any more rewarding. As far as the color, they were just as brilliant out of the water as in. It was some great therapy getting away from everyday troubles and just enjoying nature in all its magnitude. Every time I placed a cast just right it seemed there was a take. I'm so glad I finally followed through on fishing it. This won't be the last time, and next time I'm taking the camera.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

That sounds awesome. I love those little boogers.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

'pics or it didn't happen' right? haha just kidding sounds like a great time. I've been there with dropping the phone and afterwards it takes a while to start risking it again. Hopefully next time there will be some pictures.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My kind of fishing. Glad you had a good time. Those little brookies can be tasty and it doesn't hurt to take a few. Tin-foil on coals is terrific.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Some of my fondest memories are fishing for those little brookies on a ice-cold mountain stream. And it's hard to beat them cooked over a fire.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm certain it wouldn't hurt to take a few. They're just so darn pretty, I hate to think of them digesting in my belly!-O,- I hope to give it another shot during the archery season. I'll get some pics then.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookies on dry flies in the summer. Not much better than that. Love it!


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

OR - Outdoor Research makes a water proof bag you can put your phone in and or wrap a rubber band around your phone and attach to a lanyard around your neck to keep it from falling in. I have a nice little 3# 3 piece rod with a Lampson 1 on it just for small stream fishing and love it. If the wind is mellow, I'd use it on the Provo all the time.


----------

